# Favorite Movies From Your Childhood.



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

What were some of your favorite movies you remember seeing during your childhood years.

My list includes:

Jason and The Argonauts
Jack The Giant Killer
Hercules, once went to see the Tenth commandments thinking it was another Hercules Movie.  Hey, I was only around 9 what did I know, to me the actor looked like him on the poster.  I still enjoyed the movie.
Bye Bye Birdie
Mary Poppins
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Gulliver's Travels
Journey To The Center Of The Earth
Heidi 
All the Beatle Movies prior to Lonely Hearts Club period or Yellow Submarine.  
All the Beach Blanket Movies
The Wizard of Oz.  After watching this for the umtine time, I remember skipping down the street with my older brother on our way over to see my dad.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Yeller. Oh,we bawled our eyes out!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Although I was taken to see 'Help' at the cinema when it came out I was really too young to understand it, so I never got into the Beatles  films..

I have seen all the films in your list April, but I remember the excitement of going to see the Love Bug at the Saturday morning cinema with my younger brothers and sisters when I was about 11, the first time I got to see a film without any adults present..it was sooo exicting to see the Herbie sitting on a plinth in the foyer..I really thought it was the genuine car from the film..

Although it's not my fave of all time...I still remember that film with a lot of affection.


----------



## Pam (Nov 29, 2014)

Flash Gordon at the Saturday morning cinema! Loved it. 

Other favourites...

Lady and the tramp
Davy crockett
Rob roy

Also musicals, was taken to them from a young age.  Seven Brides for Seven brothers, Carousel,  South pacific, Oklahoma, Calamity Jane. Could watch them over and over again.

Early teens enjoyed the Gidget films and Where the boys are.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)

Cinderella
Sleeping Beauty

are all I can think of. I recall others, like Bambi & Dumbo but they were so sad!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

Holly, I was under age 8 somewhere between 5 and 7 when I went to see those beatle movies, but I loved them, not sure what I did or didn't understand, I think I got the gist of them, by those ages, there wasn't much I wasn't going to see at the theater, some things I understood more than others, some things I hadn't a clue, but enjoyed nonetheless.  I think we kids got dropped off at the theater more often so our parents could have some lone time if you know what I mean.  LOL, but I know we went almost every week.  I forgot one of my other all time favorites from my childhood, that I may not have gotten some of the gist was Catbalou, my sisters and I spent years singing that song and it spent eons in my head there on after, but when I saw the movie in recent years, I wasn't impressed.  I think it must have been more the experience with my sisters to some degree.  

I just looked up the date when Help came out, 1965, I was 7.  

After age 8 life took a dramatic change, so I don't remember the love bug movies, but it looks very funny from the trailer.  Many of the movies I watched after 1967 and on were with other people besides family, but I still have fond memories of the movies I listed from after that period in time.  







==========================================================================


Mrs. Robinson, I'm trying to remember Old Yeller, I'm familiar with the name, just can't put faces on the movie.  Was that a John Wayne movie?


----------



## metasegue (Nov 29, 2014)

*I was a science fiction addict. "War Of The Worlds", "Them" (giant ants), and "On The Beach" all freaked me out.

I have to make every keystroke very hard and deliberate to type. I can't highlight to use the formatting tools. I must double click REPLY TO THREAD to post. Is this normal?*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooooh  memories memories I haven't seen that in over 45 years... ha it was great fun.

Yes you're around the same age as me April, and yes I remember being shunted off to the cinema for parent 'alone time' too..LOL..


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

Pam said:


> Flash Gordon at the Saturday morning cinema! Loved it.
> 
> Other favourites...
> 
> ...



Oh Gosh, how could I leave out Carousel, I've sang the theme song for years had my house mates waking up mornings singing it as well, now have one of my best friends singing it when I visit her.

one of several versions of the song I like






For Ralphy


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

I couldn't conjur up that entire list from memory, maybe some might find these list helpful as I did.


http://www.listal.com/list/favorite-childhood-films


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_children's_films


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2014)

OH  that Elvis picture reminds me of going to see Frankie and Johnny...when I was a kid...I loved that then, never seen it since, tho'.. 

We used to sing this in the playground....LOL..


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

Holly, as a kid, my sibs and I were huge Elvis fans, but all the movies were saw of his were on TV and I do belive I saw most of them back then including Frankie and Johnny, Kissing Cousins and Blue Suede Shoes.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 29, 2014)

My cousins and I were dumped once at the theater on Thanksgiving afternoon, to get rid of us. 
 I believe _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) _was showing, and some silly Jerry Lewis movie. 
 We didn't pay much attention. I was 8.

Do remember going with parents to see _The Long, Long Trailer (1953)_, with Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz. 
 Not a kid movie but it was good. 

We didn't go much because you had to drive to get there and adult admission was 20 cents.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

Some movies they did reshow in theaters a decade after they first aired, but I'm pretty sure I saw 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea though it could have been on TV.

Another of my favorites was The 50 Foot Woman.  I didn't understand a whole lot about it just that I enjoyed watching a giant woman, I think her husband's name was Harry, I remember her yelling out for him a lot as she wrecked havoc in the neighborhood.  There's another movie I saw when I was a little older may age 11, about a group of scientist traveling through the human body, I can't remember the name, I think in the late 70's  or later they did a remake or similar movie. 

As a kid, I saw a lot of movies, I for sure had no business seeing, some of the bond movies for one and What's New Pussy Cat for sure, I still don't remember what that one was about I was still sucking my thumb, not that that's saying much, I didn't loose the habbit till about age 7 or 8 and that was because a new kid in my class was missing a finger and someone told me he had sucked it off, I went home  cried the whole day sat in the closet said a few prayers and never sucked my thumb again.  :lofl:


----------



## kcvet (Nov 29, 2014)

still watch it today


----------



## metasegue (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks....


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> still watch it today



I watched the television series, I didn't know there was a movie.


----------



## kcvet (Nov 29, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I watched the television series, I didn't know there was a movie.



that's what they still run today the TV series. no movie i know of


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

Definitely "Heidi" with Shirley Temple, wish It were shown on TV once more so I could record it. Liked the movie better than the book, written-I think-by Joanne Spyri.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> Definitely "Heidi" with Shirley Temple, wish It were shown on TV once more so I could record it. Liked the movie better than the book, written-I think-by Joanne Spyri.



Oh yes! I forgot about Heidi and I loved that movie.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 1, 2014)

My parents loved musicals in the 50s and took my sister and me to see many including Singin in the Rain, Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, White Christmas, Silk Stockings, Brigadoon, How to Marry a Millionaire, etc. etc., and I loved them, but they weren't exactly kiddie flicks.  I saw most of the Disney stuff on TV later on, but it was boring compared to the adult romantic musical comedies. Later my older sister let me come with her and her friends to see Elvis flicks like Love me Tender and G.I. Blues and I was hooked on Mr. Swivel Hips, even at 10 years of age.


----------

